
Governments Have Destroyed Housing Affordability in Many Places - mmirate
https://mises.org/wire/governments-have-destroyed-housing-affordability-many-places-%E2%80%94-some-refuges-remain
======
chmaynard
The State of California should erect warning signs at the border that read
something like this: "Welcome to California! Just remember that we got here
before you did, and we're going to screw you every chance we get."

------
iron0013
"mises.org", huh

~~~
mmirate
Your point being ...?

